# What kind of joint is this?



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Saw this unusual way to make drawers in an oak chest from the 1880s-1890s. Never seen it before, but from me that's not saying much. Was this done by hand or fancy Industrial Revolution machine?


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I wonder if the face is mortised or dadoed into the sides…


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Pin and Cove. It was one of the first machine-cut joinery systems. Invented by C.B. Knapp in the 1860's or 1870's.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

And there's Joe with the grand slam . . .


----------



## OldRick (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow Joe. Sounds like you didn't even bat an eye. I've never seen that joint and I frequent antique furniture places.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Walking talking joint encyclopedia - thanks Joe.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've seen it a couple of times on mediocre old pieces. There are
some old ads for the machine (sometimes foot powered)
on OWWM.com

I think it was in use until the 1920s at least. It still is in
use of course here and there.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

There are so many people on here that know so much…........

Just amazing.

Truly.
==========================
As or me…........

I can count to 100 with my 5 year old grandson, and sing the alphabet song with my granddaughter

Other than that, my two Masters Degrees aren't of much use any more.

And besides that, those two things are more valuable to me than Found Money.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

It looks neat, but lacks the inherent strength in dovetails. I guess that's why they pinned the joints.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Dovetails aren't particularly strong but are a mechanical joint and do not rely on glue (in theory).


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The pins are integral, not added later. It looks
fussy compared to blind dovetailing, but perhaps
it worked better at the slow speeds of machinery
of the 19th century. I don't imagine it was an 
aesthetic selling point for furniture, but consider
that drawers ran on wood runners and pulling out
drawers in the day caused a lot of strain on the
front joints over time. Perhaps the pin and crescent
joints remained tighter over time or perhaps they
were just an industrial age fascination. Dovetail
joinery was not considered aesthetically appealing
until the 20th century when unskilled people began
to marvel at how hard they must be to cut (they 
aren't, but people who haven't tried don't get that).


----------



## GeneL (Apr 5, 2010)

Our bedroom furniture has these joints. It's from my wife's family, no one knows how old it is. But I have often been fascinated by these joints.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

If anyone's interested, found a picture of the machine made it.









And a little more info. on it here.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I saw some dove tail machine which offer an optional comb to make similar joints.
I personally like this joint, I believe that it is very pretty.


----------



## Tmtoolman (Oct 29, 2013)

This came from my wife's family in Toronto. I just haven't had time to look up any information yet. Thanks for sharing the info. My wife calls this a washstand.


----------



## Tmtoolman (Oct 29, 2013)

delete


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Look at the Leigh D4 or newer jig. You can make a similar joint with the box joint template, or you can order what they call their "bears ears" template. Not exactly the same maybe but as I said, similar joint with a router and jig.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Wonder IF a plug cutter could be used to make the "pin" side?

For some "fun" dovetails, try the Bermuda ones….


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have taken some of my joints to the doctor and she says I have rheumatoid arthritis! chuckle


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

*oldnovice*

I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN AND AGREE TOTALLY

My own comment is that I have been thrown out of more joints that look nothing like the OP.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Saw this type of joint at an antique shop this past weekend. Thanks for telling what it is.


----------



## LeTurbo (Jan 22, 2014)

Gently mind-blown here. It's a pretty joint. Cunning old Mr Knapp.


----------



## york64 (Feb 27, 2014)

That's cool, gives it a symmetrical deco look.


----------

